# Faulty 3 piece suite



## Dermot (25 Feb 2012)

Almost 5 years ago I purchased 2 x 3 piece "Leather" suites for 2 houses which I have rented for the same period of time to the same tenants.  The tenants are model tenants and very careful with all the furniture in the 2 houses.  The suites are used in both houses on most nights and having spoken to the tenants I am satisfied that only a dry or moist wet cloth has been used to clean them. I visit the two houses regularly but had no reason to visit the sitting rooms. 

Just over 3 weeks ago one of the tenants brought up subject of the condition of the suite and I checked it.  There were large areas of the cushions, back of suite where you sit against and arm rest peeled exposing a brown colour.  There was absolutely no evidence of any damage to any other part of the suite. I cannot blame the tenants for the damage. I was told it was leather when I bought but the Invoice just gave the name of the suites.  The story is similar in the other house with just slightly smaller areas of damage. 

The two sets of tenants gave me similar reasons of why they did not bring it to my attention earlier and it was "that as I was a good Landlord to them that they did not wish to annoy me about it".  It would appear that this "peeling" started when the suites were less than 2 years old.  They are now in a disgraceful state. I am gutted. 

On this day 3 weeks ago I called to the shop where I purchased them and spoke to the owner.  He took my details and contact no after I explained the complete story.  He promised to personally call and see them and to contact a representative of the firm who supplied them.  

I had no contact from him in the two weeks so I rang him and he gave me a time that he would call to me on last Thursday.  He did not turn up.  I had gone to a lot of trouble to facilitate this visit. I rang him later on and he said he would contact me yesterday. He did not ring me until today.  His attitude was that he would not be calling as the suites were nearly 5 years old and there was nothing more he would do.  I would point out that the tenants have had covers on them for the past 2 years approx.  I will have to replace them within the next month.   

I would gratefully appreciate any useful advice of any rights I may have.  

Thanking you


----------



## Sue Ellen (25 Feb 2012)

Hi Dermot,

Welcome to AAM.

Sorry to hear about the trouble you are having with the two suites.  In light of the time lapse since the purchase I feel it would be best for you to contact www.consumerconnect.ie and get their advice on your rights in this situation.


----------



## Dermot (25 Feb 2012)

Thank you. I will do that but I would appreciate any further responses in relation to the matter. The suites cost me 1100 euro each.  This was supposed to be a deal as I was buying two of them.


----------



## diamonds (25 Feb 2012)

It's a pity that you did not become aware of the damage 3 years ago when it first became apparent. I am not sure what rights you may have now after almost 5 years...
According to the consumer connect website, a delay in informing a retailer about an issue with goods may be taken to indicate that you have accepted the faulty goods.

Re the sofas themselves, do they need to be replaced? Surely if they have covers on them the damage is not visible..Once they are still comfortable to sit on, does it matter if they are a bit visually distressing??


----------



## Dermot (25 Feb 2012)

I take your point "diamonds" about the time frame. the covers that I am talking about are just loose coloured light rugs.  The suites have become very unsightly and were it not for the fact that I know how the tenants have cared for the furniture and houses in general I would think that they were very badly abused. They were obviously constructed from very poor quality "leather" and I feel that I have been conned. Thanks for taking the time to reply.


----------



## Sandals (26 Feb 2012)

Five years ago, the price of €1100 would to me be good low price for a 3 piece, esp if a full three seater.  Did the shop offer you a warranty on the leather. 

I know houses who paid €3500ish for a suite and I paid more than that for a cream leather corner unit and all leather was showing usual wear and tear ie cracks/smoothness or baldness where areas of most use after four years old (cost €4200, designer make and sold it on for €600). 

There is a certain amount of maintenance required with leather. I know I used expensive leather care kit that I purchased from the original furniture shop to keep it from cracking as they said to let the real leather dry out would make it inflexible and so break/tear under the weight of a person (after the first kit gone I used stuff from car shop, this was €20 a bottle and took a half a day to put onto and rub off bringing any dirt with it). 

Which is why i buy fabric now, Have a suite all cushions/armrests removable and machine washable, six years old and as good as new only style a bit dated. 

I do appreciate your disappointment but I feel your at the mercy of the goodwill of the shop.

PS check out donedeals.ie, adverts.ie as extremely good value can be had there, especially as your rental properties.


----------



## Black Sheep (26 Feb 2012)

Is it possible to obtain the name of the manufacturer. While I would not be holding out great hope of any recompense from them I think they should be made aware of how their goods are standing up (or not) to normal wear and tear. 
As you have 2 suites with the same problems. Are they of "merchantable quality and fit for purpose". Enclose photos if you can contact them. Your supplier should at least give you this information


----------



## Dermot (26 Feb 2012)

Thank you for the replies so far.  It was from the  "merchantable quality and fit for purpose" point I was coming from.  I know in my own mind that the suites were used but not abused over the almost 5 year period.  The amount of peeling is simply scandalous.  However I appreciate that it is an altogether different matter satisfying a judge even in the small claims court that there was not abuse of the furniture. I appreciate the replies from Sandals and Black Sheep and I am taking on board all comments. Thanking you all for taking the trouble so far.


----------



## emeralds (26 Feb 2012)

Out of curiosity I googled and this thread from aam in 2006 came up!
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=24822

From that thread, it would appear that a leather suite costing €1100 would have been cheap, and maybe not even full leather or even good quality leather..


----------



## salaried (27 Feb 2012)

Dermot I would have to agree with emeralds, I worked in the upholstery game for a long time and at 1,100.00 euro per suite five years ago you are not talking about good quality leather, Its possible they are Italian imports and at this stage I Could not see any comeback, Even though we manafactured locally we would not repair a suite after a five year period, Maybe look up a local upholstery workshop and get a quote for repairs, I wish I could be more positive but I doubt you have any comeback regarding the shop or manufacturer.


----------



## Leo (27 Feb 2012)

Your contract is with the shop, the manufacturer has no responsibility here. As Sue Ellen points out, your best bet is to contact Consumer Connect who will give you impartial advice and will be able to let you know whether there is anything to be gained from pursuing this further.
Leo


----------



## Selbeep (28 Feb 2012)

I have a similar problem with a leather suite which is just over 5 years old. The leather is peeling off and holes have formed in it where the leather has completely peeled away.  I have submitted a claim to the Small Claims Court on advice from Consumer Connect as you have 6 years protection under the Sale of Goods Act if a product is not of merchantible quality, fit for purpose, etc.  I paid €2,500 for the suite.  The case is still ongoing.


----------



## col (28 Feb 2012)

It surprises me that people can complain of wear and tear on furniture that is so old and expect compensation. If you had an expensive suit or shoes that were used every day for five years they would show severe signs of wear and tear and I don't think you would think to complain. Furniture gets a lot of abuse and sofas in particular. It you are looking for a cover that will not wear so badly I suggest you buy contract grade covering like what's used in pubs. Not as comfortable as soft leather or fabric but will last.


----------



## Selbeep (28 Feb 2012)

Good quality "leather" furniture, which is what a lot of people are led to believe they are buying, should last in excess of 10 years if looked after properly which mine was.  It is completely different to a pair of shoes which get a lot of abuse or a suit.  They would not be expected to last anywhere near that length of time so it is not exactly comparing like with like.  My sofa does not get a lot of abuse.  There are only 2 of us in the house and I know several of my friends who bought leather suites before me and who still have them are they are in very good condition compared to mine.


----------



## emeralds (28 Feb 2012)

But you paid over twice the price for your sofa, so you may legitimately expect it to last longer....it will be interesting to see what the Small Claims Court decides..


----------

